# mod_rewrite - nur bestimmte Parameter



## sonicks (21. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe mal angefangen mich ein bißchen mit mod_rewrite zu beschäftigen.

Meine Links sehen einmal so aus:

index.php?content=blog&media=blog

Daraus wird

blog.html

Und dann möchte ich noch 

index.php?content=blog&bpost=1&titel=Das_ist_ein_Eintrag

Daraus möchte ich

1-Das_ist_ein_Eintrag.html machen.

Meine .htaccess sieht bisher so aus:


```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^(.*)(\.html?)$ index.php?content=$1&media=$1
RewriteRule ^(.*)-(.*)-(.*)(\.html?)$ index.php?content=$1&bpost=$2&titel=$3
```

Die erste Regel funktioniert auch, die zweite Regel funktioniert nicht. Und vorallem frage ich mich, wie ich nur den 2. und 3. Parameter verwenden kann und nur 1-Das_ist_ein_Eintrag.html zu erlangen.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

MfG


----------

